# Does the Bible teach "team ministry"?



## Pergamum (Nov 29, 2008)

In missions today the concept of "team ministries" or "ministry teams" is getting big. Acts is referred to as a model of how the Apostle Paul widely worked in team and among many others.

Does the Bible teach that we should do ministry in "teams"?


Jesus sent his disciples out two by two.


What implications does all this have in church-planting?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, the bible does teach it.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 29, 2008)

Is it then wrong to have missions ministry NOT as part of a team? Some people do well at team work and others "need their space", having a segment of the whole picture that they can do on their own. Is plugging into a team mandatory or optional?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Is it then wrong to have missions ministry NOT as part of a team? Some people do well at team work and others "need their space", having a segment of the whole picture that they can do on their own. Is plugging into a team mandatory or optional?



I don't think so. We can find counter-examples (of single workers) in the NT. St John The Baptiser being the most obvious example.


----------

